# Conklin GTBD7 string bass



## Allen Garrow (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok, details are a little sketchy at this time. Here's what I know. 
At my work, we got a shipment of Cort and Conklin guitars and bass's. We have about 4 Conklin Bill Dickens bass's ( 7 string ). They appear to need very light repair. Generally with Conklins, they send us basically Seconds due to blems in the wood, or dings. I will know more Monday when I get them on my desk and start setting them up.

Here is what I'm thinking. I have some income tax due to me,,, I am considering buying one at my employee discount and then offering it up here to anyone that would like to buy it. Of course I will have to profit some, but my discount is quite fair, so I would probably be able to sell one for about 1,000 bucks plus shipping. There is no case to my knowledge, but if there is that will certainly be part of the deal at no extra charge.

From what I saw last night as the guys where taking the pallet apart ( I love my job ) the Conklins are in great condition. I have my eye on 2 of the Bill Dickens 7 strings,,,one is is fretless! That is super sweet!

So anyway,,,, if any of you are interested or know of anyone that is interested let me know. Of course I want to do business here within this forum with guys I sort of know and trust. This is one of those deals that come along every once in awhile and even though I can't afford to actually keep one of them, I see it as an opportunity to make a few bucks and pass on a good deal. LOL... if I buy this then I have to sell it,,, because this is the money I am suppose to use to get new pickups and to get my Control 1 board fixed..... 

I will have an update on monday and hopefully more details. The guys didn't get the entire pallet unpacked. There are about 50 plus guitar to a pallet. So there may be some really kickass things waiting to pop out. I'm hoping for a Conklin 7 string guitar. I think they are sort of ugly,,,but I love the necks and anytime a 7 comes through the shop I'm all over it.

~A


----------



## Papa Shank (Feb 18, 2006)

Man I've been trying to hunt some of these down second hand lately!!

Depending on the price inc shipping (live in Scotland, UK) I'd be up for it for sure, I'd probably be looking at the GTBD 7 in red w/frets btw, unless there's something more special in there.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 18, 2006)

This one GT7 model. 

We have a Red BD model but it's stripped, need to find a bridge and make a bone nut for it.





I am excited to get back to work on Monday to see what else pops out of the pile. Hopefully I'll be able to snag up the good one ( providing a salesman doesn't all ready have it sold ). 

Papa shank: not sure what shipping would be to send something like this across the pond. Try looking it up from your end. My zip code is 37067, here in good ole Franklin Tennessee.

~A


----------



## Allen Garrow (Feb 21, 2006)

Well,,, here's the update: These things kick ass,,but we only got 5 in and they were spoken for by our sale dept. I have started another thread on a Conklin GTG-7T that I found leaning against a pallet,,,it's stripped but it's a beauty......Trans Red.

~A


----------

